# new member



## tennesseewalker (Aug 13, 2012)

So I am new too the forum! I have just recently moved back to my hometown,with my husband and 2 young boys. I rode a lot when I was younger and took some lessons. My problem is I have 2 walking horses one is 25 the other 8. Being a plus size rider what would the consenses be for getting back in the saddle after several years of not riding. The horses are mine but have lived with my grandparents while we moved around a lot. They have not been ridden and are out of shape and the 8 year old is in some bad habits. The older mare is the easiest to ride but being so old I worry about her. Where should I start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome!

My recommendation would be to work on the older mare's fitness a bit (through lunging, mostly) before you ride her too much. A horse's fitness truly plays into their ability to carry a heavier rider, and a horse that hasn't been in work for a while will have a harder time.

At the same time, I think your best bet is to seek out a coach to help you with the eight year old - this way you can build your confidence on your older mare but then have something lined up to ride once you are feeling a little more secure in the saddle.


----------



## tennesseewalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I was thinking along those lines myself.


----------

